# Monitor bleibt Schwarz beim Booten



## Blubb03 (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Experten,

ich habe ein kleines Problem bei nem Rechner von nem Arbeitskollegen.
Er hat sich ganz neu ein bissel Hardware bestellt die da wären:

CPU: C2D E8400 (Boxed)
MB: MSI P45 Neo-F
RAM: G-Skill 4GB DDR2-800
Graka: EVGA Nvidia GTX260 Core 216 Super SuperClocked
Netzteil: Enermax Pro82+ 525W
hinzu kommt noch eine Festplatte und ein DVD Brenner

So nun habe ich folgendes Problem: (Bitte im Anschluss Zusatz lesen unten)

Habe die ganzen Teile mal in ein Gehäuse geschmissen und alles fein angeschlossen. Frohen mutes das alles schön schnell geht wollte ich dann starten, aber es tat sich leider nichts am Bildschirm, obwohl man hörte und sah das das System zumindest ein Stückweit Hochfuhr. Leider blieben auch die mir sonst so vertrauten Biep´s aus, was die Fehlersuche leider nicht erleichterte. Nachdem ich dann Grafikkarte und Netzteil gegen gecheckt hatte kam ich mal auf die Idee das Bios zurück zu setzen und siehe da das Teil startete durch. Ich denk super mach mal aus Bau alles wieder richtig zusammen und fang dann mal an zu installieren. Aber schade schade das System blieb wieder schwarz. Nachdem ich dann das Bios wieder zurück gesetzt hatte war alles wieder gut. Bis zum nächsten ausschalten.

So nun zu meiner Frage, 
hat da wer ne Ahnung oder Erfahrung woran es liegen könnte und wie ich das Problem dauerhaft beseitigen kann? Weil vor jedem Start das Bios zu Resetten ist ja net im sinne des Erfinders.

Ich danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

mfg

Blubb03

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Dieses Problem habe ich so vor ca 1,5 Monaten schon in einem anderen Forum gepostet, die Antwort war folgende:

_Zitat:
das hört sich nicht so gut an. Was passiert bei einem reset? also wenn er schon an war ohne ihn aus zu schalten?

möglicherweise ist das BIOS hinüber. Vielleicht mal (wenn er startet) bios update durchführen?       _ 

Daraufhin hatte ich ein Bios Update gemacht und die Bios Batterie gewechselt. Desweiteren hat sich ergeben das schon ein einfaches Herunterfahren ohne den Rechner Stromlos zu machen zu diesem Problem führte.

Nachdem ich damit nicht weiter kam habe ich das Board mit der Begründung das vermutlich das Bios defekt sei zurück geschickt.
Leider ist das Board was 2 Wochen später zurück kam das selbe gewesen und der Fehler bestand weiterhin, worauf ich mir dachte, dass die sich da keine Mühe gegeben haben und das ding einfach wieder zurück geschickt haben.

Jetzt abermals 3 Wochen später ist das Board bei MSI gewesen und wieder zurück. Da ich mir vorher kleine Makierungen gemacht habe und diese nicht mehr da sind, kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen es ist auf jedenfall ein anderes. Leider besteht der Fehler weiterhin.

Wenn ich den Rechner nach wieder einbau Starte bekomme ich als erstes die Meldung *Checksum Error* beim Hochfahren, was mich leider erst jetzt ein bissel Stutzig macht, da dies ja ansich net kommen sollte wenn alle Komponenten neu verbaut sind, zumindest hatte ich das bisher bei den 20+ Rechnern die ich zusammen gebaut habe nie gehabt.

Ich will hier keine Vermutungen äußern auch wenn ich welche habe, es wäre mir ganz lieb wenn da mal ein Experte aus der Distanz etwas zu sagen könnte, da ich langsam nicht mehr weiß was ich machen soll und mir mein Kollege zu recht langsam aufs Dach steigt.

Achso was ich noch vergessen habe, es ist natürlich bis dahin nichts übertaktet worden.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, danke schonaml für eure Mühe.


mfg

Blubb03


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juli 2009)

hallo 
Willkommen erst mal hier im Forum

Hast du mal versucht nur mit einem Ram zu starten oder mal mit einem anderen zu testen ?


----------



## Chucky1978 (22. Juli 2009)

Kommt dieses "Checksum Error" beim Ram "hochzählen" oder bei der initialisierung des BIOS ?

Meines erachtens wie True sagt auch RAM... mal die Riegel einzeln verbauen und starten ggf. Memtest86+ ausführen wenn möglich.


----------



## ole88 (22. Juli 2009)

kann mich nur anschliesen klingt irgendwie nach RAM.


----------



## Blubb03 (22. Juli 2009)

Dieses Board ist ein Traum ^^ Ich glaub ich bleib hier. Ihr seit die Besten 

Habe aus meinem Multimedia Rechner 2GB von G-Skill mal in das Sorgenkind eingebaut und siehe da es geht. Hatte seiner Zeit nur Probiert ob der Speicher wo anders klappt und das ging aber die Variante hatte ich nicht getestet.

Danke dafür.

mfg

Blubb03


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juli 2009)

Freud mich das wir dir helfen konnten


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2009)

schau mal, ob dein "kaputter" gskill nicht ganz simpel für mehr als 1,8V ausgelegt ist. das steht manchmal auf dem riegel, ansonsten mal in nem onlineshop nach dem gleichen modell schauen, was da steht.

wenn der mehr als 1,8V gedacht ist, muss man das nämlich bei DDR2-RAM und sockel 775 selber im BIOS einstellen (bei ram-voltage oder so), und das KANN auch die lösung sein, dann brauchst du keinen neuen riegel.


----------



## Blubb03 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich werde da gleich mal nachschauen. Also am speicher selber scheint aber nichts dran zu sein, da ich den derzeit auf nem AM2 Board ohne weiteres Betreiben kann ohne das es zu Problemen kommt. Das geht leider weit über mein Verständniss hinaus, nur sagt mir das entweder der Speicher wie damals einfach net Kompatibel ist zu dem restlichen kram oder halt das ich da selber hand anlegen muss, ich wüsste nur net was ich da im Bios wie umstellen muss. Komisch finde ich auch das der andere den ich jetzt eingebaut habe obwohl er auch von G-Skill ist ohne weiteres klappt. 

Was mir wohl aufgefallen ist das der funktionierende ein CL5 ist und der der net geht ein CL4, für mich ist das nur ein Unterschied, kein Plan aber ob das überhaupt was zu sagen hat. Wenn ich den noch irgendwie zum laufen bekommen würde wäre das natürlich klasse aber dann bitte genau beschrieben, da ich an den Bioseinstellungen beim Ram noch nie rumgespielt hatte, aus Angst das der Schuss nach hinten los geht.

Daten vom Riegel der nicht geht:

Spannungsbereich: ab 2,0 Volt bis 2,1 Volt

Genaue Bezeichnung vom Riegel: F2-6400CL4D-4GBPK


Daten vom Riegel der geht:

Spannungsbereich: ab 1,8 Volt bis 2 Wolt

Genaue Bezeichnug vom Riegel: F-6400CL5D-2GBNQ


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2009)

dann geh mal ins bios und stell die ramvoltage auf 2V. es kann auch sein, dass man die diffrenz einstellen muss, also statt +0,0V halt +0,2V


----------



## Blubb03 (23. Juli 2009)

So ich habe mein Glück nochmal Probiert und mir die Geschichte etwas genauer angesehen. Also wenn ich ihn mit dem "inkompatibelen" Speicher starte dann erkennt der den Speicher auch voll und ganz im Bios mit richtiger Bezeichnung Timings alles, selbst die Spannung steht dann auf 2,1V, was ich wohl komisch finde wenn ich die Erkannten Timings Manuell eingebe Startet das Ding garnet mehr geht halt sofort wieder aus. 

Aber gut das war nur mal en Test für mich, wichtiger war ob der das mit der Spannung schluckt wenn ich die Manuell nochmal vorgebe. Leider Fehlanzeige, gleiche Problematik wie vorher.

Naja schad ansich hätte ja klappen können. Was mir nur auch noch spanisch vor kam, es handelt sich ja hier um DDR-800 Ram wenn ich jetzt tiefer ins Bios gehe steht da irgendwo das der 1066er erkannt hat also da wo ich die Aktuellen Daten auch ablesen kann, obwohl ne Seite vorher PC6400 steht. Wenn mir das noch jemand erklären kann bin ich soweit erstmal zufrieden.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2009)

manche riegel werden als "langsamer" verkauft, als sie sind, aber erst DA bringen sie dann auch die latenzen. ich würd mir um die latenzen aber keine großen sorgen machen. ob nun 0,5CL mehr oder weniger: das sind kleinigkeiten, die merkst du gar nicht. 

es kann natürlich auch einfach sein, dass dieses RAM sich mit DEM board nicht verträgt - so was kommt auch vor...


----------

